# 2013 Ohio Walleye Federation Schedule



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Announcing the 2013 Ohio Walleye Federation Schedule:

Complete 2013 details including rules and entry fees will be announced in January.

April 7th Mosquito Lake ILC


May 5th Berlin ILC


June 1st & 2nd Milton, Mosquito ILC


June 8th Lorain CBC


July 13th Geneva CBC


August 10, 11 Ashtabula Championship CBC






Thank You 

OWF Committee


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Exciting News from the OWF

The OWF has teamed up with Vic's Sports Center to present a 2-4 person team (6 rod limit) Open Walleye Tournament at Geneva, OH on July 13, 2013. The tournament entry fee will be $200 per team with a 100% payback and guaranteed $2500 1st place payout ($4000 1st place payout / 70 boat field). There will be additional contingency payouts from Vic's as well as contingency payouts for Ranger, Starcraft and Starweld owners. 

We are continuing to work on the OWF schedule, securing sponsorships and finalizing all details for 2013. Complete details will be released in late January. We will also be announcing the banquet date as well.

2013 OWF Schedule

April 7 Mosquito Lake

May 5 Berlin Lake

Two Day Championship
June 1,2 Lake Milton / Mosquito Lake

June 8 Lorain

July 13 Geneva

Two day Championship
August 10,11 Ashtabula, OH

OWF Committee


----------

